
Cyanogen Inc. Closing Seattle Office, More Layoffs Expected - empressplay
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/11/28/cyanogen-inc-will-shutter-seattle-office-by-end-of-year-more-layoffs-happening-kondik-could-be-out/
======
webaholic
It's a really sad day to loose the only company which develops an alternative
to Android which is actually usable without any google apps. I wish their tie-
ups with asian manufacturers had turned up some money for them, but the cut-
throat margins were too small to be shared.

